# Error in Apache



## setzer1983 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi, I would like to ask about this error because my Apache will not run. I try to `apache22 restart`, this is the result:

```
service apache22 restart
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
Syntax OK
apache22 not running? (check /var/run/httpd.pid).
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
Syntax OK
Starting apache22.
```
And then I try to see the logs, this is the result:


```
tail /var/log/httpd-error.log
[Wed Aug 28 09:31:39 2013] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `mail.post.com' does NOT match server name!?
[Wed Aug 28 09:31:39 2013] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `post.com' does NOT match server name!?
[Wed Aug 28 09:31:39 2013] [warn] Init: Name-based SSL virtual hosts only work for clients with TLS server name indication support (RFC 4366)
[Wed Aug 28 09:31:39 2013] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/local/sbin/suexec)
[Wed Aug 28 09:31:39 2013] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
[Wed Aug 28 09:31:39 2013] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `mail.phoenixfuels.ph' does NOT match server name!?
[Wed Aug 28 09:31:39 2013] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `post.com' does NOT match server name!?
[Wed Aug 28 09:31:39 2013] [warn] Init: Name-based SSL virtual hosts only work for clients with TLS server name indication support (RFC 4366)
[Wed Aug 28 09:31:39 2013] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Wed Aug 28 09:31:39 2013] [notice] Digest: done
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 28, 2013)

Two things come to mind; how did you determine that Apache isn't running? For example, as the start script itself is basically telling you; does /var/run/httpd.pid exist and does it contain a valid PID?

The reason I'm asking is because there appears to be nothing serious in your error log. Sure; there are entries but as you can see they are either warnings ("warn") or simply notification ("notice") of something being done. In other words nothing severe (like an error).

Which brings me to the second question; what do you see if you try something in the likes of `$ ps axU www`?


----------

